# Pregnant Mollie staying near heater?



## Gazillion (Jun 19, 2010)

If my pregnant mollie is staying near the heater does this mean shes about to go?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would not say so. Fish do some times have a hard time giving birth to there young. Just keep a eye on hte little fellow.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

She could just be up there out of the way of other fish to get a bit of peace. This is what my fish do when they don't want to be bothered. The heater is the "safe zone" away from the hustle and bustle of tank mates.


----------

